# POC Spine VPD Tee



## Norman. (1. April 2010)

Hi, ich will mir oben genannte Protektorenjacke zulegen. Hat die vllt. jem. und kann mir ein bisschen von seinen Erfahrungen erzählen. Außerdem würd ich gern wissen ob es einen Onlineshop gibt, der das Teil vvlt. reduziert hat? Onlineshop deshalb weil der eizige Laden den POC in meiner nähe angibt ein Geschäft für Inneneinrichtung ist
Außerdem würde mich noch Interessieren welche größe ich brauche. Bin noch nicht ausgewachsen, bin 180cm groß und trage T-Shirts iin größe M


----------



## J3STER (3. April 2010)

Beim FitnessXpress gibts das Teil für 225. Billiger hab ich es auch nirgends gefunden.
Ich hab Größe L/XL bei 187cm und 80kg  und passt perfekt. Geiles Teil von der Passform her und auch waschbar. Lüftung ist angenehm. Hat zwar einen stolzen Preis, ist aber jeden Cent wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. April 2010)

Ich finde die Passform auch super! Für meinen Geschmack noch ein bisschen besser als Dainese Sachen.
Allerdings muss man dazusagen, dass die Weste besonders beim Bauchgurt eher schmal geschnitten ist... also ohne Bierbauch tragbar 
Am Halsausschnitt ist der Stoff dafür relativ labberig und weit geschnitten. Manche Leute scheint das zu stören. Mir gefällt es ganz gut, weil man so nicht das Gefühl hat, dass die Weste einem die Luft abdrücken will, wie das manche anderen Produkte machen 

Zur Größe: Ich bin 170 und habe das Spine Tee in Größe S


----------



## visionthing (3. April 2010)

@J3STER
wie lang fällt das Teil denn aus? Besonders die Länge des Rückprotektors und die Lage des Bauchgurtes würde mich interessieren. Bin selbst ziemlich groß mit 1,98 und hab bisher noch kein Jacket gefunden was wirklich richtig passt.


----------



## Norman. (3. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> ... also ohne Bierbauch tragbar



kein Sorge, an Alkohol komm ich noch nicht ran


----------



## J3STER (5. April 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> @J3STER
> wie lang fällt das Teil denn aus? Besonders die Länge des Rückprotektors und die Lage des Bauchgurtes würde mich interessieren. Bin selbst ziemlich groß mit 1,98 und hab bisher noch kein Jacket gefunden was wirklich richtig passt.



Also bei knappen 2m Körpergröße musst du L/XL mal probieren, denk aber das die paar cm im Verhältnis zu meinem Oberkörper dir die Weste noch gut passen sollte (dicker Bierbauch ausgeschlossen xD).


----------



## Norman. (5. April 2010)

J3STER schrieb:


> Also bei knappen 2m Körpergröße musst du L/XL mal probieren, denk aber das die paar cm im Verhältnis zu meinem Oberkörper dir die Weste noch gut passen sollte (dicker Bierbauch ausgeschlossen xD).



Bin 1,78m. Was empfiehlst du mir da? M? oder doch schon L?


----------



## J3STER (5. April 2010)

norman. schrieb:


> bin 1,78m. Was empfiehlst du mir da? M? Oder doch schon l?



m


----------



## Mircwidu (6. April 2010)

also ich 180 65kg hab s
Die Länge ist ja gleich. Nur ist die S schön eng geschnitten.


----------



## visionthing (6. April 2010)

J3STER schrieb:


> Also bei knappen 2m Körpergröße musst du L/XL mal probieren, denk aber das die paar cm im Verhältnis zu meinem Oberkörper dir die Weste noch gut passen sollte (dicker Bierbauch ausgeschlossen xD).



Danke, ich schau mal ob ich die irgendwo anprobieren kann. Ansonsten gibt es ja zum Glück das Fernabgabegesetz.


----------



## kletteraffe (18. April 2010)

> Besonders die Länge des Rückprotektors



Das würde mich auch interessieren!
Muss unbedingt wexeln, da mein Coresaver gefühlt in der Mitte des Rückens aufhört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (23. April 2010)

Hab mir das Teil heute gekauft. War im Laden und habs Probe getragen.

Okay - teuer, aber vom Tragekomfort her spitze sobald das Zeug warm wird. Zudem sieht man nicht mal so ******* mit Jersey drüber aus 
Der Rückenprotektor geht ausreichend weit runter - Größe M bei 1,86m. Hört bei mir kurz überm Maurerdekolleté auf

Der Nierengurt ist nicht fest verbunden und kann in gewissem Maße nach oben oder unten versetzt werden.


----------



## visionthing (23. April 2010)

Das hört sich verdammt gut an, danke für die Info.


----------



## kletteraffe (18. Mai 2010)

Hat das Ding schon mal jemand mit nem Nackenprotektor gefahren?

Also Leatt Brace oder Ähnlichem? Unter dem Rückenprotektor oder darüber?

Thx
Chris


----------



## scylla (18. Mai 2010)

So einen Nackenprotektor gibts doch seit neuestem auch von POC. 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...cken-Protektor-Spine-VPD-Zubehoer::21576.html
Habe auch schon überlegt, mir das Ding zu holen, aber ich weiß nicht so ganz, ob das so sicher ist wie z.B. ein Leatt Brace. 
Für Erfahrungsberichte wäre ich auch dankbar!


----------



## Mircwidu (18. Mai 2010)

hab das ding am we mal mit nem EVS Brace gefahren.
War gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Man muss schon sehr schmal gebaut sein damit es passt. Hier gilt immer vorher probieren.


----------



## Maui (25. Mai 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> hab das ding am we mal mit nem EVS Brace gefahren.
> War gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> Man muss schon sehr schmal gebaut sein damit es passt. Hier gilt immer vorher probieren.



kannst du es etwas genauer beschreiben, vergleich Dainese z.B.?

DAs muss schon passen sonst > dainese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (25. Mai 2010)

naja was soll ich da groß beschreiben.
Ich bin doch eher schmal gebaut. Habe die XS/S ausführung der Safety Jacket.
Bei mir hat der EVS schon recht gut gepasst. Dort wo die Schulterpolster der Jacket aufhörten fing der EVS an. Habe ihn über dem Rückenprotektor getragen.

Ich will aber unbedingt noch mal den Leat Brace und den Alpinestar probieren,da hier das ganze nicht soweit richtung Schulter geht.
Dies schaffe ich aber erst in der ersten Juni Woche. Kann dann gerne berichten.

Den direkten Vergleich zu Dainese habe ich leider nicht. Aber auch bei der kann dir niemand garantieren das das ganze passt.

Generell muss man sich erst mal an den eingeschränkten bewegungsradius gewöhnen.


----------



## Maui (25. Mai 2010)

ich fahr jetzt normales www.leatt-brace.com den club. und eine dainses Safty jacket. Das fällt grad aus einander und was neues muss her. POC hab ich in meiner city noch nicht live gesehen. doof :O
Wär schon gut wenn das brace dazu passt.


----------



## der Benni (29. Mai 2010)

hat hier schon jemand Neues bzgl Spine Tee und Leatt? 

Ich habe grade ein neues Leatt und meine Dainese fällt auch auseinander, jetzt ist die frage was tuen, die POC veste gefällt mir am besten, zumindest was man so liest

ich hab bei Ridemonkey (glaub ich) gelesen, dass die Teamfahrer das Leatt komplett drüber tragen und es super passt, da die Veste und vor allem das Rückenteil eher dünn ist


----------



## elmo76 (19. Juni 2010)

POC gibt es in Münster bei X-Sports (http://www.x-sports.de/facebook.html)
Die haben gerade die komplette 2010er POC-Kollektion im Shop.


----------



## Mircwidu (19. Juni 2010)

also habe nun das EVS mal nen Tag im Park testen können. Ist aber kein ganzer geworden, da ich es mittags abgelegt habe. Also ich war nicht so zufrieden.
Habe mir nun das Leat gekauft.
Passt mit den richtigen Distzanzstücken perfekt über den Spin VPD Tee Protektor. Und rutscht auch nicht hoch.
Testen kann ich das ganze aber erst richtig in Saalbach am 10.7 dann kann ich ja noch mal erfahrung posten


----------



## philwillfahrn (28. November 2010)

Habe das Poc Vpd Tee in S (1,83m) weil ich so schmal bin.
Bis wohin geht bei euch der Rückenprotektor?


----------



## philwillfahrn (3. Dezember 2010)

Habe das Poc VPD Tee jetzt in S und M anprobiert. Bin 1,83 groß, 67 kg.

Das heißt von der Länge her passt mir M, S sitzt aber von der weite er besser, da rutscht nicht so viel. Dafür geht mir den Rückenprotektor nur bis übers Steißbein.
Bei M geht er weit genug runter, dafür ist über den Brustplatten alles etwas lockerer, der Stoff ist faltig und ich muss die Schultergurte ganz fest ziehen, damit sie richtig sitzen.

Was haltet ihr für wichtiger:

Sehr strammen sitz von Brust- u Schulterprotektoren, dafür zu kurzes Rückenteil, Steiß liegt frei

oder

Rücken in guter Länge, Schulter- und Brustprotektoren lassen sich ein wenig mehr verschieben.

Danke,
Phil


----------



## Mircwidu (4. Dezember 2010)

Gegenfrage wie oft landet man auf Steiß? Ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Stand vor der selben Frage und habe mich für die engere entschieden, da bei mir der Steiß durch eine Protektor Hose abgedeckt.
Die Brust und Schulter Protektoren bringen auch nur was wenn sie super sitzen.


----------



## philwillfahrn (4. Dezember 2010)

ja, aber durch nen Sturz auf die Schulter kann man auch nicht gelähmt werden...


----------



## Mircwidu (4. Dezember 2010)

dann musst du mal bei POC anfragen es die schlanchen Größen ab 2011 auch bei der VPD Tee gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOGA72 (11. Dezember 2010)

POC gibt es auch bei Bike-Infection.de (Hannover,Barsinghausen), einfach anfragen , haben POC gerade in Ihr Programm aufgenommen


----------



## serial-killah (20. September 2012)

hey,

hab mir die Jacke (2012er) in M bestellt. Von der Rückenlänge passt es sehr gut aber ich finde Sie könnte etwas enger sein (Gerade um den Schulterbereich).



XC01_Biker schrieb:


> also ich 180 65kg hab s
> Die Länge ist ja gleich. Nur ist die S schön eng geschnitten.



Jetzt die Frage ob die Länge des Rückenprotektors bei S und M wirklich gleich sind und nur enger geschnitten.! hat jemand mal beide getestet?

Der Rückenprotektor ist bei M 55,5 cm lang. von der Innenseite gemessen.

Könnte bitte jemand bei S mal messen.

Danke!


----------



## guener3000 (20. Mai 2013)

wie weit gehen die schulterprotektoren am arm entlang? kann man da noch nen t-shirt überzihen, ohne das die schulterprotecktoren zu sehen sind?


----------



## Wladi (24. November 2014)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> also ich 180 65kg hab s
> Die Länge ist ja gleich. Nur ist die S schön eng geschnitten.


 digga, das ist ein heftiges untergewicht!


----------



## Orangutanklaus (26. April 2015)

Wie sieht denn das aus bei 1,79 und 90? Und ja, im unteren Bereich sitzen ein paar Biere... 
Vermutlich wäre wohl eine L/XL angebracht?
Wie sieht es denn eigentlich derzeit mit Bezugsquellen aus?


----------



## ottovalvole (28. April 2015)

Ich hab bei 178 und ca 88kg L/XL, passt.

Neu wirst Du die wahrscheinlich nicht mehr bekommen, falls Du aber Interesse an einer Neuwertigen hast:

PN;-)

Grüße Tom


----------



## Orangutanklaus (30. April 2015)

Warum sollte es die nicht mehr geben? Auf der POC-Webseite wird sie noch angezeigt...


----------

